# Two Great New Scapes by Amano Takashi at NA Gallery



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

They have created I think 19 or so new scapes at the gallery since May, including a riparium with a frog.  
I like the new rock work in the large 180p.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I love the shot at 1:09 with Amano watching his crew do the work. He's defiintely the master.


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

The first scape is really interesting


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Ryouh stones are so nice looking, I believe your right, that's monte Carlo in the second one.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

How long do you think it took for the plants to grow/spread in the 2nd tank?


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

whats the fish in the 1st tank? Very interesting.


----------

